
Widely cited blind audition study spurious - rsj_hn
https://www.wsj.com/articles/blind-spots-in-the-blind-audition-study-11571599303?mod=rsswn
======
paulmooreparks
Paywalled. Article text also here:

[https://wokeamerican.net/blind-spots-in-the-blind-
audition-s...](https://wokeamerican.net/blind-spots-in-the-blind-audition-
study/)

